# Kansas Pioneer Cemetery



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Two years ago there was a major land clearing near my house and all of a sudden a very old cemetery appeared! You could tell from the car that these stones were at least a hundred years old. Time to Google! It's named Pleasant Ridge Cemetery and is considered a great example of a pioneer community cemetery. The inhabitants are the first settlers to Kansas after the Shawnee indians were moved to Oklahoma. The earliest legible burial is in 1865. Neat...gotta get right over there!

For two years I drove by, noticed it, smacked my head and swore at myself for forgetting the camera _*AGAIN!*_

FF to now: Getting ready to go to see the new Spirit Halloween store and made sure the camera was in my bag. On the way, drove by the cemetery, noticed it, smacked my head and swore at myself for forgetting the came....OH WAIT! I do have a camera. QUICK RIGHT TURN! TaDa! You've got pictures 



Many of the stones were broken probably because from neglect. But, that made it all the better for Halloween inspiration:


----------

